# Man catches 73 pound buffalo head fish



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Saw this article on espn.com, just wish there was a picture for the monster available, but that's still a biggun
http://espn.go.com/outdoors/conserv...26/1769485.html


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Rock; File not found on mine. Try clicking on it and see what you get. :huh: :lol:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Try this:
http://espn.go.com/outdoors/conservatio ... 69485.html


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

what in h#ll is a buffalo head fish :withstupid:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Christopher, follow this link: http://www.carp.com/forum/t1362/s62b3dc ... 1984e.html
Right before my initiial post there's a picture of the fish that was caught. I belive that buffalo are a distant cousin of a carp. Hope that helps your question.


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

thanks alot that did help to answer my question.That fish does look like
a carp I bet they put up a great fight. Are the native to fresh water? :beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Yes they are Chris, you can catch them all over. I don't know if they are in the Great Lakes system but I wouldn't doubt it. The one I've been blabbing about was caught in Janesville, WI, which is also where a giant snakehead fish was caught last September by the local DNR but misidentified as a bowfin and released, and upon further review it was properly IDed after it was released. I'll look up the WI DNR press release about it where there is a picture of it and the story and post it on this thread.


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

which site it that I would like to check that out I haven't seen one of those.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Couldn't find the picture of them holding the snakehead, but here's some info for you about it:
http://dnr.wi.gov/org/water/fhp/fish/fa ... head.shtml


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Hooked a 28# Buffalo on a sonar when I was about 10 or 12 years old. Didn't snag it either. They can be seen cruising the shallows in the Mississippi river with carp, although not nearly as common. I should dig up the pic. It bent the dip net all to hell. :lol:


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

I bet it did Goldy's Pal, them buffalo get pretty big and fiesty. Never seen one and caught one much less seen someone bring one in but I've heard about them. I'm not much of a carp person, but buffalo are close enough in my book. They're good for a fight and not much else. But I suppose if I caught one big enough I'd put it on my wall, especially if it was a record size.


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

it did show a picture of one the look alot like a dogfish.again thank you


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Your welcome, I saw those comparisons but a few months ago there was an actual photo of the DNR reps holding up the giant snakehead that they caught, mis-IDed, and then released. When I mentioned it I thought it was still on the site but I couldn't find it. Oh well, makes me want to fish there anyways, with that record buffalo caught in Janesville and that giant snakehead caught in the Rock River between Beloit and Janesville.


----------



## lostdog (Jun 10, 2004)

Unlike carp buffalo are a good eatting fish the taste is alot like catfish, it is best to cut along the top of the backbone all the way down filp it and remove the scales then slice it along the ribs and cook those if cut right you will end up with one rib bone per piece, deep fry it of smoke it whole it is a good fish for either.


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

Don't buffalo have mudvaynes too?


----------



## DavidG (Mar 28, 2004)

despite common belief buffalo are not carp, they are not related to carp in any way... Buffalo are native fish, they are in the sucker family, carp are in the cyprinidae family, carp are pretty much giant minnows. A buffalo is no more related to a carp than it is to a bass. Buffalo, like pretty much all suckers, are not tolerant of poor water quality and are more often found around clear clean waters than the muddy waters that carp can withstand.


----------

